# Well I guess we are banned



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our grand daughter is home

She’s studying for her exams on Wednesday 

And once she studied in her bedroom, in her bed

But she has learnt the errors of her ways

So now she studies in the main lounge with the log fire 
And the Tv of her choice 

And we are in the kitchen biding time

We could of course go into the second lounge , and so could she

I’ve drunk to much, the meal is almost ready

And anyway I’m talking to you lot

Alberts reading his kindle in a comfy chair in the dining room 

And she goes home tomorrow 

Her exam on Wednesday 

Where did I go wrong ?

Don’t answer that I didn’t 

My Megs returns here when the important things in her life loom 

And maybe she shouldn’t 

But through circumstances we raised her as a young child 

And We also raised her mum

She loves her mum, her stepdad 

But it’s here, with her grandad her stress melts away 

And maybe with me

Sandra


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

When you say you’ve drunk too much, do you mean you’re drunk?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Probabally 

But I still produce a pretty good meal 

Drunk is a matter of opinion 

For me my joints cease to ache , they have ached all day long 

The meal will be good 

All will enjoy it 

Is it good to drench the pain with wine?

No it’s not 

But I’m feeding people who enjoy it 

Sometimes just the two of us

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But you will be happy to know

I neither eat or drink throughout lent 

I juice 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The house is quiet 

If a bit lived in 

The three originals plus a girlfriend arrived for pancakes

I’m fascinated by their take on life, are these the kids I once raised ?

Their thoughts their language their understanding of life 

Am I cursed or blessed that they spend so much time here?

Sharing their thoughts and aspirations 

But they tell us you could live for another 20 yrs 

I doubt it 

But they are hoping 

That we who feel we have no understanding of their world 

Nothing to add 

Remain so important to them

Sandra


----------

